# Luis's Frog Log



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I figured it would be easier to keep one thread updated than 3 or 4, so here goes.
Right now I currently have 3 tanks, all exo-terras. 
1). 24x18x18 Mint Terriblis (group of 3)
2). 18x18x18 Red Bastimentos (pair, I've seen some courting)
3). 12x12x18 Standard Imitator tank (probable pair, the male calls every day)
All my frogs are from local breeders/hobbyists.
Here are some pictures that I took yesterday.
Thanks for looking.
-Luis
Mint Terriblis Tank

































































Standard Imitator Tank
























Red Bastimentos Tank


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are some awesome vivs I really like the way they are filled in, I bet those frogs really love them.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

That mint tank looks really good! Whats the plant in the back left?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome job Luis! If you find yourself on the other side of the sound you let me know.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking tanks and frogs... The mint tank has some great growth!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

all the tanks look amazing! Thats a nice brom pup you have coming off the brom from the Imi tank


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

You dust with Repashy?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous !


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Arizona Tropicals said:


> You dust with Repashy?


hahah i noticed the orange supplements on the ground in one of the pictures as well.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
Here's a plant list of what's in the tanks: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/453548-post66.html
I'm not very good with plant names but by the looks of it I think it's pepperomia serpens(if I read the name in the bag correctly).
Sounds good Ryan!
Yeah I dust with Repashy superpig, how did you know? .


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

the peperomia serpens is a great filler ! its all over everyone of my tanks and fills in with nice leafs not to big but not to small.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love it. It was slow to root, but once it did there was no stopping it!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

One last picture before I go.









That picture really shows off his color well, it's the mintiest colored of the three. 
Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to say, when I saw your thread 'Frog Log' I thought we were going to be seeing something totally different, and, a little gross.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

curious how you secured the glass to the lid frame of the exos. I cut some glass for one and used black silicone and the glass is so thick it makes it real hard to take off.

awesome, well filled in vivs. Looks like a frogs paradise.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha! 


frogface said:


> I have to say, when I saw your thread 'Frog Log' I thought we were going to be seeing something totally different, and, a little gross.


Quaz, For all three exos I took off the screen/frame that came with the tanks. Then I cut the little clip on the top of the tank where the screen/frame would snap into. After that I was left with a flat rim like a regular fish tank. I just got a piece of glass cut to size and it fit perfectly on the rim of the tank. Pretty easy if you use a pair of ***** to cut the plastic.
Hope that helps.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I saw the smaller imitator calling today, so that means I have 2 males. Looking for a trade. 
Hopefully someone local has a female, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice vivs them mint terrabilis look awsome Off topic question how do you guys put text between the pictures and how do get them to be that size mine always are small cubes


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I like all 3 Luis  very good work! Now PM me so I can give you my shipping info to send these


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I upload the pictures to my photobucket account and then link them here. I'm guessing you upload them through the forum?


leuc11 said:


> Nice vivs them mint terrabilis look awsome Off topic question how do you guys put text between the pictures and how do get them to be that size mine always are small cubes


Thanks Dev! I'll think about it. 


Devanny said:


> I like all 3 Luis  very good work! Now PM me so I can give you my shipping info to send these


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

The mints are planning an escape!









At the top of the tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha... nice one


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice and Bright. What are you using for lights and fixtures?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Hopefully they won't be successful like my male red basti....My brother found him just in time. 
For light fixtures I use dome fixtures that I got from Lowes. They're pretty cheap, only $6-8 each. 









I used to use the clamp lamps from Petco but the light spread with those were too narrow, the larger tanks had a lot of shadows in the corners. As for the light bulbs I use the cheap 26watt spiral compact fluorescent bulbs, 6500k.

My tanks are on a rack now and I'm looking to get a couple 6 foot fluorescent fixtures, I have four 18 gallon tanks that I'm turning into verts.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a video of my Mint Terribilis eating. They are usually a lot more bold but not where there's a camera in their face.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I cleaned the glass of my tanks and took some pictures, the doors were open when I took them so it doesn't matter though.  I just needed a reason to clean them. 

I still need to get some of my R. imitator tank and the new 18 gallon verts I set up. 

Not the best pictures but anyways: 

Oophaga pumilio Bastimentos: Still needs some growing in to do in the front.









Phyllobates terribilis Mint: I took enough cuttings from here to set up 2 18 gallon verts, I need to let it grow in again.


















Frog shots:


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome, that basti tank looks spectacular.!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Where are you getting your plants from man?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Great tanks Luis, all your frogs should do really well. Are both the Basti's fine spot? Who did you get them from?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I'd say I got about 95% of my plants from Antone. The rest from random cuttings from locals and what not. 

Mark, one of the bastimentos is fine spot and the other is regular(if you want to call it that). I got them from Darren Meyer, 5 of the 6 different species of frogs I have came from him actually. 
The male is fine spot, more red in color and the presumed female is larger spotted and more orange.

Here's a picture of the male:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lookin good Luis!!! You know I have more plant cuttings for you when you want.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Jason! One of these days I need to visit you again, it's been a while since I've seen your tanks!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Couldnt post it on your classified post so ill post it here,

Collection Not impressive?

Those tank look amazing! If you mean by rarity of frogs or number of frogs then IMO you are missing the point! The experience of creating a little world for your frogs and watching both the frogs and your plants develop is what its all about.

Just sayin,
Great job.

Have fun in college!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot!  


InHoc1855 said:


> Couldnt post it on your classified post so ill post it here,
> 
> Collection Not impressive?
> 
> ...


----------

